# Без операции можно обойтись



## gennadi (8 Авг 2012)

Я пришел в клинику "Стайер" в очень плохом состоянии.
Пол года назад я не мог жить без обезболивающих уколов. Думал, без операции не обойтись. В клинику «Стаер» зашел за направлением на операцию. А они мне – в этом нет необходимости. Как так…. ????!!!! И в самом деле, после 18 процедур (да много!!!) мне, наконец-то, стало гораздо лучше. Забыл об уколах.  Вернулась чувствительность в ноге. Господи, как хорошо быть просто здоровым человеком.


----------



## Березка (8 Авг 2012)

Если вы пришли на форум не просто для рекламы клиники, а поделиться опытом, то подробно опишите свое заболевание, что делали, какие обследования проводили и т. д.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (9 Авг 2012)

вот Стайер молодец какой))))


----------



## kotin (13 Авг 2012)

Я согласна с предыдущим оратором. У меня обнаружили межпозвоночную грыжу, после кторой я просто не знала, что делать. Сразу обратилась в клинику Стайер. После нескольких процедур я подумала, что меня снова обманули и никакого результата не будет. Уж не очень то я особо доверяю врачам. Но после десятка процедур, были и разные массажи и препаратом каким-то водили, я в этом мало что понимаю... Мне стало немного легче. Сейчас уже почти все хорошо. Сразу начала мужу нравится


----------

